# Obamicon!



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I know not all forum members are Obama fans, but for those of you who are, you gotta check out http://obamiconme.pastemagazine.com/. Here's what you can do:



















Cool, huh??


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

very cool kim.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

that is kool.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

yep, i've made some too. so fun. i love shepard fairey, the guy who originally made the obama thang.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------

